# Who puts the tags and barcode on



## ugotlb (May 23, 2010)

How is the barcode, and hang tags put on for retail. Does the store do it or is it some legal stuff that has to be done.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some good information on how the barcode stuff works here: upc related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

